# working in perth WA



## danielg72 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am heading to Perth in August for work in construction and looking for some help on the situation out there. Is there a lot of work? I am joiner finishing my apprentice in June. Would employers be interested employing a joiner that has just served there time. I am eager for work,either on the tools, but would be happy enough doing laboring for a bit till I settle. Any help or advice would be great.

Thanks 

Daniel


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope this article helps you daniel;

What is State of Construction Jobs in Perth and WA?
The Civil Construction Occupation Review Report, which surveyed 71 companies, found the construction industry in Perth and WA employs more than 350,000 people. This figure contrasts sharply with the federation's traditional estimate that its 2000 members employ about 40,000 workers.

The federation expects the skills gap to widen as the WA boom employs more workers, saying that even if employers find new ways to retrain skilled workers ''it is clear that the unfilled vacancies will be in the range of many thousand in the future".

Over the past few months, WestJobs has averaged over 800 construction and labouring jobs WA, a significant jump on the same time last year when an average of 380 jobs were being advertised each day.

Construction and building jobs in WA are not the only sector under pressure. It is estimated that WA will need more than 500,000 skilled workers over the next decade to feed the resource industry’s planned expansion and this has brought the Government’s policy of skilled migration with the 457 visa back into the spotlight.


----------

